
Gittools – perform Git commands in multiple repositories at the same time - slicercorp
https://github.com/hwdegroot/gittools
======
julionc
Nice aliases. Another cool project is git-extras.[1]

[1] [https://github.com/tj/git-extras](https://github.com/tj/git-extras)

------
slicercorp
This can be used to emulate a mono-repo, e.g. when working in a feature branch
on multiple repositories.

